# Zach Whitson Kenpo COunterpoint (for knives)



## kenponet (Nov 24, 2004)

Zach Whitson, a 6th Deg. Black Belt in Ed Parker's American Kenpo, and ranked as Mataas Na Guro (Master Instructor) in Pekiti-Tirsia Kali under Tuhon Guro William McGrath, has released his second Kenpo Counterpoint DVD, this time working with empty hand vs. knife. It employs the same Counterpoint training method as previous, but this time has an emphasis on countering and the tactical concepts that must be considered to be successful against a trained fighter.

The training method takes Kenpo knife defense techniques and teaches them in a flow method to help create spontaneity.

Its 52 minutes long and covers knife defense techniques: Clipping the Lance, Entwined Lance, Thrusting Lance, Raining Lance, Glancing Lance, and Piercing Lance. Approx. run time: 52 minutes. Cost: $49.95.


----------

